
1930s Teletype Explanation: Pure Mechanical 5-Bit Transmission, Digital Storage - QuadrupleA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxkygWI-Wfs
======
QuadrupleA
CuriousMarc's whole channel is excellent including the restoration effort
leading up to this, but I found this demo here particularly well done - two
working teletypes wired together, with succinct explanation of the principles
of how they operate, and even the printing of an old Navy tape from the 1960s.
Amazing how far digital technology had already come in the 30s and 40s.

